# NGD 2017 Strandberg OS



## marcwormjim (Apr 21, 2017)

Got the guitar last week. I wanted to spend a bit of time with it before I gave my thoughts:

(Pardon the rehash of stuff I've posted before)

I went to the 2013 NAMM wanting to see if there was any production guitar comparable in quality to my Vigier Shawn Lane - That guitar is the cat's ass.

Strandberg came up as a name. I found Ola's exhibit, but he had stepped away for the moment. I mentioned to Jim Lewis that some of the guitars around his table had six and eight strings, but he ignored me.

It was love at first sight:








My greasy, ectrodactylytic hands told me it was the best guitar I've come across. It wasn't until the monday after NAMM that I found out why it hadn't been for sale:






*Not pictured is the caption, "Craigslist Hooker Slot Machine: You Lose."

I put the guitar down, and was eager to return when Ola was present, to ask him about buying one. I went to the restroom, looked over at the urinal next to me, and saw Ola himself wiping his pen_i_s with an expensive tissue. He seemed alarmed by my smile, and hurriedly exited. I decided it wouldn't help to follow him out and directly back to his booth; so I went back later. 

When I returned to his exhibit, I tried a Varberg (which makes me crave Burger Bones). It was a swell racket, but I had to have that TT Boden. I asked Ola how long it would take to get one, and he replied "Three years." "Three years to build?" "No - Three years before I can start on it - The waiting list has gotten really long." I resisted the urge to go "Bork bork!", and left in disappointment.

I've been following the company and their pointlessly stylized punctuation ever since. Ola had mentioned that, if I held out a little while, US production models would be available within a few months - At which point Jim Lewis loudly defecated in his pants. Ola looked like he was in pain, but didn't say anything. Then Jim pretended to slip and fall down so he could look up an old woman's dress.

Well, as you all know, the bad kind of wormhole fiasco happened; and, within a few months, US production of _^%sTrandBerg*#_ Bodens was suspended - But Ola reassured me that, if I waited just a little while, I would soon have another opportunity. Still, though, it was quite a shame seeing the tragic series of Youtube videos Jim uploaded, documenting his devolution into some kind of perspiring tomato.

Thereafter, the Washburn US custom shop took over production of Ola's designs. Then he made a company called _Astral EXR_ - a mysterious organization that many wondered what was for. Well, Ola cleared the air a few months later, when he explained that it was now defunct. 

My devotion to Parker guitars meant I had a connection at the shop - Each new Boden was being made right alongside the Parker Fly. When I asked my source (Whom I'll refer to as "Pen Karker") if there were any planned Strandberg models worth waiting for, he excitedly exclaimed that, what with the Parker guitars selling like hotcakes, an equally bold design sharing the vision for featherweight guitars made robust with spaceage reinforcment was just a little more of what the doctor ordered. Why, with two winning brands being sold at over three thousand dollars per unit out of the same shop, a thousand year-reich was all but guaranteed - All that was needed was a sustainable demand. Also, neither of us could come up with a guitar store in which hotcakes were selling well. Either way, a Boden with a "Holdsworth" note on it was teased amongst a set of factory photos.

Well, a shame as it is, someone at JAM Industries fired an eighteen megaton, nuclear warhead at Buffalo Grove, Illinois. And with that massive fart cloud, it seemed both Parker _and_ Strandberg would be no more.

Then, with the unforeseen abruptness of a middleschool boner, a new star formed in the sky above Mt. Paektu; illuminating the beautiful scenery with an iridescent dawn, and changing winter into spring. This and a fluttering swallow heralded a new golden age beneath a double rainbow: A Korean miracle. Strandberg was in production, again. And I was informed that, if I waited just a little while, I could soon procure one.

Ed Yoon, known for the success of the Rasmus line at Suhr, had joined forces with Ola to bring his musical reindeer antlers to the Republic of Korea. This would allow the instruments to be produced for a fraction of the US costs; affording a significant price gap for musicians around the world who could afford neither the time nor krona to wait for the swedish fad to blow over. Then, that way, the gap could be closed with a six hundred percent-markup.

The "budget" line, designated "OS" to mirror the "So?" response to Strandberg NGD threads, would be made available to musicians ducking child support in 6, 7, and 8 string versions of insurmountably awkward neck joints. 

But I faced two problems with this line: Not only was uploading a video of myself performing two handed-tapping arrangements on a Boden _not guaranteed_ to be shared as "news" on ultimate-guitar unless my wife was willing to wear it for the thumbnail but, also, a trem model wasn't offered. I like me some trem.

Well, when I inquired, I received some good news: If I was willing to wait a little while, a trem series would launch in a few months. Boy, was I excited. Then the color I wanted sold out on the first day. Boy, was my scrotum blue. 

I was reassured that, if I waited a little while, I could have a blue Boden to match. I was also happy to see that they would be offered with ebony boards and Lace pickups, which I'd intended to replace the Seymour Duncans with. Things were looking up - All I had to do was wait.

Fast-forward to March 2017, and I was getting a little tired of waiting. So when the OS stock was listed at clearance prices to make room for the even more outrageously-priced new line, I had to pounce on the opportunity: Finally, a South Korean guitar only a couple hundred dollars more than it was worth. It wouldn't be nearly as much of a bath as if I pre-ordered a Fusion! 

Well, by golly, after a week and being made to pay fifty dollars more for shipping than I ever had with a World Musical Instruments, Korea guitar, I finally had my .strands of turdburger*:







It was a nice box. At first, I was concerned that I'd been mailed a Floyd Rose Agile by mistake, but was still looking forward to the included glass of wine.







The gigbag was less sturdy than some of the other cases I've had included with a $2,000 guitar, but the swedish flag on it really shows you where your krona went.







The grain on mine wasn't what you would consider the impressive kind of diseased, but it was much better than the koa we saw on the short-lived .Diarrheaberg* line.







Also, the pockmarked "figured birdseye" maple the neck and fingerboard were supposed to be made of resembled Lindsay Lohan's shoulders; with just the occasional carcinoma popping out at you. Also note the wonky side-dots.







The action at the nut was high - And not $2,000 Korean-high, like you'd have to be to pay that much. I couldn't get a good angle, but the zero fret would need to be brought down.







Here's another shot of Mr. Olmos.







I looked at the string locks and thought, "Those are installed crooked." Then I decided that it was just the set-screws pulling the strings to the left. Then I looked at the holes in the string-locks, and thought, "Those are installed crooked."







The control cavity was neat and tidy. I tried photographing other angles to show off how roomy it is, thanks to the chambering of the body:










Now we get to the unfunny and unnecessarily-long part of the post: The guitar sucked. My clearance Boden (not listed as b-stock or blemish) had out-of-level frets, and the action had been set a mile-high to hide it. I emailed Ed Yoon about what a bummer it was, and was told that my only options were to return it for a refund minus shipping, or pay the full upcharge to exchange it for a 2017 model. He didn't apologize for his role in sending it out in that shape - He only stated that the action spec _should have been_ 1/16" at the 17th fret. 

Reading between the lines, the clearance price is as low as they go. Otherwise, I'd rag on him more for not acknowledging that offering a partial refund toward a leveling is cheaper than return-shipping.

What bothers me is that the guitar ships with a bunch of hyperbolic paperwork about it being a "spaceage" instrument that will make you play better, and includes a *31-point QC checklist signed by Ed*. I'm bothered because that kind of thing's only impressive if the guitar doesn't suck.

Like... Rondomusic skimps on the WMI QC for the sake of actually passing the savings along to the consumer - If it's a lemon, exchange it for a replacement. But using the end-buyer as QC for an inflated, luxury-priced instrument, then doubling-down on that special feeling by including a phoned-in QC checklist as window-dressing on the outhouse isn't something I see paying off in the long run: The return-shipping and replacement of the guitar cost Strandberg USA, INC. over $120 - And no business in their right mind is going to eat it, when other customers can absorb the loss. I hope "Try to do it right the first time" becomes the MO, going-forward - Every guitar should live up to the checklist.

Ed replaced the guitar with a 2017 OS. The action was still higher than I've received similarly-priced instruments with - And needed a setup out of the box -, but seems good, so far. 

I want to address the trem: The old, needle-bearing trem is kind of crap. You can/could only adjust the action a quarter-millimeter at a time, one string-at-a-time. And you do it by loosening each string until they can be pulled off the screw-head saddle, then you turn the screw-head saddle. But because the string sits in the slot in the head, you can only adjust it in 1/2 turn-increments. Obviously, on a guitar with bad frets, this makes trying to dial in a decent action harder than it already is.

The new, knife-edge trem comes set up with less range than the old one (barely pulls the G up a minor 3rd when the base is level with the body, as opposed to the old bearing model pulling up to a 4th, depending on how you set the string-height). 

I had intended to check out the pivot tension-adjustment when I changed the strings or pickups but, like Ola, couldn't get the knife-edges out. Also, the new push-in arm is much thinner than others, and the bushing it seats in has a set-screw at the bottom that determines how far down the bar seats. It comes from the factory tightened all the way. In fact, it was cross-threaded; and I had to use a screw extractor to pull the bastard out. The bushing should be tapped for larger threads, to avoid this in the future. In the meantime, a flathead screw (as opposed to the included hex) would help. With the screw removed completely, the bar sits at what I'd consider a "normal" height. 

The frets don't appear to have been leveled or crowned, at all (which only means they were pressed in level-enough to pass QC). They're pretty even, but I have the action raised at least half a millimeter higher than I know I could get away with, had the frets been leveled to tighter tolerances to avoid fret-out. I only nitpick that detail due to the high price-point of these WMI instruments meaning that their setup QC compares unfavorably to similarly-priced US brands. I'm of the opinion that a 20"-radius board - Only ever used as a spec for the sake of low action - should be shipped with a lower achievable action than a 15.75" Ibanez. As it is, both OSes I've received came with offensively-high strings: The first was hiding a QC failure, whereas the second was just laziness (that only a few of the saddle set screws were screwed in reinforces this impression).

The headpiece hardware, again, pulls the strings slightly crooked - But not as bad as on the lemon.

A minor nitpick is the choice of smooth ebony knobs used on the guitars. Why would you make knobs harder to grip? If they could only engrave some kind of crosshatch texture along the middle of the knobs, it could be seen as the luxury appointment off the beaten path that Ola apparently thinks it is. As it is, it fails as the "value-added" feature it's listed as among the rest of the specs.

Finally - And this is the biggest grievance - The guitar arrived with a dead bridge pickup. Jiggling the volume knob made the sound cut in a bit. Typically, this is a sign that a lead or ground wire for the pickup as come unsoldered from the pot and is shorting out. But when I removed the cavity cover, everything was wired as cleanly as on the previous guitar. This filled me with more trepidation, because it made it more likely that one of the screws mounting the pickup to the guitar had been drilled through the pickup's wires. I pulled the JB out of the guitar, and found nothing wrong. I even got signal from the pickup. Putting it back in caused it to cut out again. Somehow, pressing on the mounting-foam glued to the bottom of the pickup causes the signal to cut out. Thankfully, this is a straightforward repair, and keeping the height of the pickup higher than I'd like keeps enough pressure off the foam to avoid this problem. But I'm also concerned by the fact that, unlike the 2016 OS turd I'd had (in which the pickup cavities seemed so shallow as to have the polepieces right up against the strings), the pickups in the 2017 OS can't be adjusted close-_enough_ to get an output even with the PAFs in my Vigier.

Thankfully, I don't intend to keep these pickups in the guitar; and will mount their replacements more effectively. Still: 31-point QC checklist.

Also, purple's not my favorite color:







My returned OS is now listed for $1795 on the site - A hundred more than what I paid.

https://strandbergguitars.com/product/boden-os-6-tremolo/

Don't accept anything less than a firm "Yes; it's been leveled." The return and replacement-shipping has Strandberg USA, INC out $120 for using the customer as QC. 

Ed wouldn't give me a partial refund toward leveling the frets (Which would have been a hell of a lot cheaper than the extra shipping for two guitars); so I wouldn't expect much more than what you'd be getting: A hundred dollar-upcharge for Marc's disappointment.

It's still one of the best guitars I've owned; and I still intend to get a 2017 Fusion model a little further on. But my expectations are more realistic, now, and I may end up just watching for another clearance or used listing.

I'll take additional photos of the purple '17 OS upon request.


----------



## angl2k (Apr 21, 2017)

Thanks for the honest review. It's a shame that the guitar itself is mediocre for the high price. Also customer service could've handled that better.

I'm actually surprised you want to buy a 2017 Fusion in the future lol.


----------



## marcwormjim (Apr 21, 2017)

Ed's customer service is top-notch. I just wish I hadn't had to verify that firsthand. I also have higher standards and lower action-preferences than the average buyer, and shortcomings in the area of fretwork or trem stability on a guitar this expensive bring my piss to a boil. But, at the end of the day, it's a safer gamble for a lightweight, chambered headless than you'll get with Kiesel. And as someone who does his own setups and repairs, I know it won't take much to get the guitar to where I want it to be.


----------



## bpprox22 (Apr 21, 2017)

marcwormjim said:


>


----------



## Insomnia (Apr 21, 2017)

This is the greatest NGD thread I've ever read through. Shame about the suck-ass QC issues though


----------



## Overtone (Apr 21, 2017)

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## marcwormjim (Apr 21, 2017)

It was actually quite easy.


----------



## Glades (Apr 21, 2017)

marcwormjim said:


> Now we get to the unfunny and unnecessarily-long part of the post: *The guitar sucked*. My clearance Boden .....



I stopped reading, I stood up and walked to the kitchen to make me a sandwich. Came back, relaxed with sandwich in hand and kept on reading.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Apr 21, 2017)

not surprised considering both the os8s I've owned had issues that 2k$ guitars shouldn't really have (improperly cut nut, finish issues, ....ty tops, super high action on my OS8LE). Most of them aren't dealbreakers (I fixed for the action/nut problems) but at that price range I expect far better. Everybody wants to rag on kiesel but based on my 2 vader 8 strings they're definitely higher quality than the os8s I've owned (and they were actually cheaper than both os8s in my case).


----------



## marcwormjim (Apr 21, 2017)

It isn't and has never been a matter of which of the two makes the better guitar more consistently, but rather who *honors* their returns and customer satisfaction policies in the instances where the brand falls short of greatness. That is all I was referring to. If you remove the personalities from consideration by buying used, I've witnessed that you can get a higher quality Vader or Holdsworth HH off Reverb for far less than a _second-hand_ OS, much less a new one. The first half of the post sheds some light on my wanting a Strandberg, specifically, and not a different guitar. Now that I have one, I can start drooling over other brands.


----------



## HeavyMetal4Ever (Apr 21, 2017)

I'd give a substantial amount of money for a "like" button right now.

Congrats on the epic NGD thread, condolences on the crappy experience.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Apr 21, 2017)

marcwormjim said:


> It isn't and has never been a matter of which of the two makes the better guitar more consistently, but rather who *honors* their returns and customer satisfaction policies in the instances where the brand falls short of greatness. That is all I was referring to. If you remove the personalities from consideration by buying used, I've witnessed that you can get a higher quality Vader or Holdsworth HH off Reverb for far less than a _second-hand_ OS, much less a new one. The first half of the post sheds some light on my wanting a Strandberg, specifically, and not a different guitar. Now that I have one, I can start drooling over other brands.



yeah i had to try a strandberg (i'd wanted one since like 2007/8 when I first heard about them through rick toone) but after my experiences with the os lineup I'm pretty salty and would never buy another OS. Anyways, enjoy your OS. guess third time is the charm


----------



## PBGas (Apr 21, 2017)

I read through all of that and i swear I saw a pumpkin.


----------



## Razerjack (Apr 21, 2017)

Best NGD I've ever read... Seriously nailed it, can't wait till you get a new guitar so you can write some more of this!

Regarding Strandberg*s, with the 2017 line further increasing in price(ugh!), I'm now considering purchasing a J-series Boden instead, which is really not that much costly as a Korean made former-OS now. Hopefully the J Bodens would be more consistent in terms of quality...


----------



## beerandbeards (Apr 21, 2017)

I could care less about the guitar, your writing skills were worth my time and provided much entertainment while I'm innibrited


----------



## nedheftyfunk (Apr 22, 2017)

Sorry to hear about your troubles, but thanks for the amusing read. It really is strange that they don't do a little QC properly themselves given they went with WMI and charge top-dollar. Given how spectacularly patient you've been, you could have just waited for the Rondo Music version...


----------



## Lemonbaby (Apr 22, 2017)

He seemed alarmed by my smile, and hurriedly exited.

Sorry for your trouble though, doesn't seem like the 2017 models stepped up quality wise...


----------



## Cloudy (Apr 22, 2017)

Ive had my OS for quite awhile now, they're really not top of the line guitars. The price they charge for them is pretty ridiculous when you take into account they have onpar build quality with low/mid tier LTD/Schecters and the tops they use are about 15$ a piece.

I love strandbergs design, its one of the coolest out there, but the OS line always has been a little disappointing to me.

It seems like youre in the same boat as me, you're willing to deal with it for a unique/cool guitar design, you cant do much better if thats what youre after


----------



## m107a1 (Apr 22, 2017)

marcwormjim said:


> Then, with the unforeseen abruptness of a middleschool boner, a new star formed in the sky above Mt. Paektu; illuminating the beautiful scenery with an iridescent dawn, and changing winter into spring.



OMG your writing is hilarious...or I'm still drunk from last night...or both!


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 22, 2017)

That was quite possibly the best thing I've ever read. 

Many thanks for the detailed review, and man, that was suuuuper original and funny. Sucks about the guitar, but such an honest review is going to help many of us avoid similar pitfalls.


----------



## rami80 (Apr 22, 2017)

Can you take pictures of the frets? 

I had a Schecter with uncrowned frets, seems like something WMI needs to seriously address.


----------



## noise in my mind (Apr 23, 2017)

Lol, great review. Stradberg, the hipster of guitars.


----------



## yuri_1973 (Apr 24, 2017)

Awesome review man !!
I guess your Vigier still is your #1 axe ... ?


----------



## marcwormjim (Apr 24, 2017)

To anyone curious about how the stain finish holds up: Not at all.







These dents, dings, and scratches are ALL OVER the body, and the guitar's only traveled from its stand to that plastic kitchen table in the less-than-two weeks since I've had it. I generally wear it over a plain cotton shirt and noodle while sitting at the table. 



noise in my mind said:


> Lol, great review. Stradberg, the hipster of guitars.



How are you redefining that pejorative to describe a guitar?



rami80 said:


> Can you take pictures of the frets?
> 
> I had a Schecter with uncrowned frets, seems like something WMI needs to seriously address.



Care to elaborate? Like, were the fret tops all flat and scuffed from having been leveled, but not crowned?

Anyway, I couldn't get the proper angle or lighting, but I can actually see a few chatter marks on the sides of some of the frets. This leads me to believe that they _have_ been crowned, or at least touched-up.





I also spotted a few random particles of crap under whatever they sprayed the fingerboard with. The grain makes it impossible to pick out in photos, but you can see the rough and discolored spots in person.



yuri_1973 said:


> I guess your Vigier still is your #1 axe ... ?



It's a bit unfair to compare the two. For one, each Vigier I've owned has been my go-to since 2012. Secondly, I tend to collect instruments that have their own vibe. My Parker Flys don't feel like the Vigier, which doesn't feel like the Strandberg, which doesn't feel like my Steinbergers. I've tried and failed whittling my collection down to a "main" guitar and a backup, but I end up missing the others. My current attitude is to just reach for whatever guitar I'm in the mood for.

That said, the Strandberg ticks more boxes than the Vigier does, even though the Vigier feels more like home-base. I prefer my guitars be headless and light; and the Strandberg is easily the lightest and most comfortable (and resonant, to boot). At 7.2 lbs, the Vigier is light for a strat - But it's on the heavier side of my collection. My 8 lb Variax feels like a boulder compared to the rest. 

As far as how the (now discontinued) OS line compares to the best production guitars I've come across, I'd say that QC is the only issue. If you're into strats or superstrats, Suhr and Vigier are simply the best you'll find on each side of the Pacific. If you're a headless guy, though, Strandberg _could_ be the best production-guitar in the $2,000 range, if only they'd reign things in a bit. Unfortunately, I don't see how the 2017 line could be $500 better than the OS line, when all they've really done on the value-added front is go with non-SD pickups.










Something else I neglected to mention in the OP is that the 2017 necks are not as stable as I'd like. There are huge temperature swings where I live, and the Strandberg has already required several truss adjustments, while the carbon exoskeletal Parkers, full carbon-graphite Steinberger, and trussless Vigier have required no tweaking.


----------



## Thrashman (Apr 24, 2017)

^ Yeah, since the finish consists of a few layers of danish oil its not going to be anywhere near as durable and strong as a lacquer finish.. For some this is a huge drawback. Surprised the roasted maple needs that much tweaking however!


----------



## raytsh (Apr 25, 2017)

Great writing, thank you!


----------



## lilstryer (Apr 28, 2017)

marcwormjim said:


> To anyone curious about how the stain finish holds up: Not at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I own a b-stock Boden CL7 since January this year and upon seeing your post, I panicked and went to inspect mine *but* found no dents, dings and scratches on the top wood. I don't know how in the world you got that sort of damage in 2 weeks (_I gig and go for rehearsals nearly every day with mine_).


----------



## olejason (Apr 28, 2017)

Looks pretty rough. Should be interesting to see if they address any of the issues on the 2017 models.


----------



## TheDandy (Apr 28, 2017)

Slightly off topic, but what straps are on those? They look killer.


----------



## Lemons (Apr 28, 2017)

Those dents are crazy, I was the third owner of an OS8 for a few months of regular playing and it held up fine.


----------



## yellowv (Apr 28, 2017)

I've had s my OS7 for about a year and don't have anything like that damage.


----------



## marcwormjim (Apr 28, 2017)

Hmm. The finish on mine is so thin, it feels like I could scrape it off with that big toenail on the end of my pen*i*s. None of my poly or varnished instruments show the wear that the Strandberg has. I don't mind it looking used, but a workhorse instrument shouldn't need kid-gloves.



TheDandy said:


> what straps are on those? They look killer.



Ralph Marlin "last supper" straps. I drew sharpie mustaches on everyone. They're actually too long; and I cut and used twist-ties to get them to the height I prefer.


----------



## bloc (May 23, 2017)

Omg fantastic write-up. I was incredibly entertained and I tend to never read long posts. Really sorry to hear about you getting "lemon, the second" though.


----------



## Ksl (Jun 3, 2017)

Your experience with the OS line mirrors my experience. Also the trem does not really have that much range as depending on what you want to do technically, the trem returns with the strings off the saddle. It didn't feel right to me paying $2k for a guitar of that quality. Ola is raking in the cash for sure.


----------



## marcwormjim (Jun 3, 2017)

Here's a photo from shortly after I made this thread:






It's improved, but I still need to do something about that glans-purple finish.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 3, 2017)

marcwormjim said:


> Here's a photo from shortly after I made this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


time for a refinish


----------



## laxu (Jun 4, 2017)

I also had an OS8 LE that had unacceptably high action and I could not get it down without getting lots of buzzing no matter what truss rod or action adjustments I did. That among other minor issues (chip near nut, lackluster top, bit of finish flaking off the bridge) made me send it back.

It's a real shame if they just put the guitars back up on sale without fixing the issues.

I really want to like Strandberg. They had good customer support but I felt the guitar quality didn't match to the price tag and I don't like some of their wood choices. I actually really liked the purple. It's an unusual color so the fact that they now offer the most boring color options is a big minus for me.


----------



## zero_end (Jun 5, 2017)

I feel ya. There's no such thing as the "ultimate" or "no.1" axe, but the .strandberg checks most boxes for me as well.

Hopefully they can get their $#!t together in the QC area, is what's keeping me from ordering an OS line.

The neck twisting thing is kinda worrying, maybe going for roasted maple instead of the regular one wasn't a good idea  ?


----------



## Spicypickles (Jun 10, 2017)

I came back to this thread just to "like" it. 

I love how there's a pumpkin in every photo.


----------



## Frostbite (Jun 12, 2017)

Spicypickles said:


> I came back to this thread just to "like" it.
> 
> I love how there's a pumpkin in every photo.


Holy .... I didn't see it until you mentioned it...


----------



## electriceye (Jun 12, 2017)

OMG....what a MESS the original was. Some things (I don't think) you didn't point out: look at the sh*tty work around the output jack. It's chewed up! And the routing of the control cavity looks awful as well. I've half built ONE guitar and my routing is cleaner than that.


----------



## cubix (Jun 15, 2017)

It really pains me to see this kind of thing happen. I also really want Strandberg to grow and deliver quality instruments - I can't imagine playing on anything else right now... I also understand the business side of things, how hard it is when you outsource anything. You think you have control over it, but you don't. The fact of the matter is those eastern guitar companies will always have mixed quality. The bigger the company that issues guitar manufacturing to them, the more influence they have on how they work and they can afford to send lots of guitars back etc. 

Strandberg is very small and young. Add to that the fact that they are unique in many ways (not standard production AT ALL) and you will have issues. I hope they will be sorted out in the upcoming 2017 range of guitars (I have high hopes for the CORT line).


----------



## Fathand (Jun 18, 2017)

Shawn Lane Vigier... oh, sorry. Was this topic about another guitar?


----------

